# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Ответственный преданный познакомится для создания семьи (грихастха ашрама). НОВЫЕ АНКЕТЫ.

## Шьямасундар дас

Харе Кришна! С вашего разрешения, здесь буду публиковать анкеты ответственных прабху, которые готовы построить грахастха ашрам. 
Уважаемые матаджи, если вы знаете незамужних бхактин, которых могут заинтересовать данные объявления, пожалуйста дайте им знать.
По всем вопросам относительно приведённых ниже кандидатов в грихастхи можно писать мне в личных сообщениях, либо лично кандидатам, бесплатно, непосредственно через их анкеты на сайте.

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Динадоял Чайтанья дас, 35. Канада, Торонто.

_Дети- Нет детей
Образование- Высшее профессиональное (Университет)
Уровень духовных познаний- Обширные познания, много прочитанной литературы_

О себе:	*Нет ничего слаще святого имени Шри Хари. Оно самое благоприятное и чистейшее на свете. Слушайте святое имя снова и снова, повторяйте его вновь и вновь, вечно пойте только имя Хари*.

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/20762.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Андрей,37. Бельгия, Антверпен. 

_Национальность- Русский
Семейное положение- брахмачарья
Работа-	Second Officer
Знаю языки- Русский, Английский, Немецкий, Нидерланский
В свободное время- Дома или в Храме, за чтением духовной литературы или в джапа медитации._

О себе:	"*Великий мужчина должен обладать тремя качествами:

Первое: он должен знать цель и смысл жизни, иначе его разум скатится до удовлетворения чувств.
Второе: мужчина должен быть бесстрашным и целеустремлённым.
И третье: он должен быть щедрым.

 Порой женщине достаточно одного взгляда, чтобы определить сможет ли понравившейся ей мужчина защитить ее, тогда как понять обладает ли он нужными качествами, чтобы сделать ее счастливой и будет ли он уважать, ценить и восхищаться ею, требуется время.
Способность контролировать чувства является первым признаком истинного джентльмена. Это качество выгодно отличает его от других представителей сильного пола, и такого мужчину женщины распознают интуитивно. Его манеры, речь, поведение – говорят сами за себя.

 Мужчина готов к созданию семьи, когда он психологически зрел и у него есть вкус счастья, независящий от семейных отношений. Самодостаточность – проявление высшей красоты. В таком случае он всегда будет привлекателен и для самого себя, и для жены.*"

 Пожелания к избраннице: Желательно чтобы бхактин знала немного английский или немецкий или французкий язык, и чтобы могла составить меню для Божеств из нескольких блюд для подношений в день. Прекрасно если бхактин нравится распростроненять прасад, как служение в мисии Шрилы Прабхупады.

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/17868.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Дипак, 34. США, Фримонт.

_Дети- Нет детей
Образование- Доктор наук
Доход- Около 130 000$ в год
Работа-	Фармацевтика
Интересы- Духовная литература и общение, Посещение храма, Психология
В свободное время- Дома или в Храме, за чтением духовной литературы или в джапа медитации._ 

 О себе: "*Я люблю читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, особенно «Шримад-Бхагаватам», и я пытаюсь улучшить свою садхану и повторять святые имена Господа. Я следую 4-м принципам, стараюсь повторять 16 кругов махамантры в день, я ростом 190 см, и с хорошей профессиональной работой в США. У меня есть планы служить Шриле Прабхупаде в поисках преданной девушки, которая любит коров и ведическую жизнь.*"

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/20442.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Stanislovas, 38. Норвегия, Mysen.

_Национальности- Литовец
Семейное положение- Разведённые
Дети- Двое детей
Образование- Среднее профессиональное (Колледж)
Доход- Около 30 000$ в год
Работа- Строительство
Знаю языки- Русский, Английский, Литовский, Норвежский, Шведский_

О себе:* Я потерпел много порожений в этом материальном мире и в конце концов нашол истинный путь, истинную цель жизни, спокойствие и уверенность - суть жизни. Ещё только первые шаги но самочувствие такое что папал в самую середину. Путь с Богом в сердце всегда лёгкий и уверенный.*


Интересы- * Духовная литература и общение, * Посещение храма, * Распространение духовных знаний, * Философия, * Астрология, * Йога для здоровья (упражнения, асаны и "хатха йога"), * Йога для духовного развития (без упражнений или асан), * Запрещённая (Замалчиваемая) История / Археология, * Кулинария / Приготовление пищи, * Вегетарианство, * Альтернативное питание (сыроедение, фрукторианство, веган и т.п.) , * Лечебное Голодание / Посты / Экадаши, * Альтернативная медицина- Рэйки, Гомеопатия и прочая био-энергетика, * Альтернативная медицина- Аюрведа, лечебные травы, масла и т.п., * Альтернативная медицина- Лечебные камни, * Отдых на природе, * Жизнь на природе (Родовое поместье, Эко-поселения), * Садоводство

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/16600.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Говинда дас, 50. Финляндия.

_Дети- Нет детей
Образование- Два и более высших образования (2 университета)
Работа- He Hуждаюсь
Знаю языки- Русский, Английский, Украинский, Финский
Интересы- Вайшнавская литература и общение, Путешествия_

О себе:  *Опытный, волевой, уверенный в себе мужчина, с серьёзными намерениями, чувством юмора и ответственностью.

Глубоко занимаюсь духовной практикой более 16-и лет.
Дикша-инициацию и гаятри-мантры получил 2012 году.

Воспитываю себя, работаю над тем, чтобы мои мужские качества - целеустремленность, мужественность и решительность сочетались с тонкостью, внимательностью, добротой и заботой о тех, кто рядом.

Со мной легко идти по жизни, воплощать свои желания и мечты, открывать новые грани переживаний, впечатлений и отношений.

Скучать будет некогда. Наша жизнь будет увлекательной и интересной. Я много путешествую. А духовная практика, которой я занимаюсь, открывает настолько вкусные и захватывающие грани супружеской жизни, что всё остальное становится не интересным и безвкусным. Вместе мы отправимся в ту часть нашей жизни, где открывается безмерная полнота и удивительная гармония отношений мужчины и женщины, гармония их открытых влюбленных сердец.

Со мной безопасно и легко, рядом со мной можно быть слабой и беззаботной.
Вы сможете почувствовать себя настоящей женщиной, будете всегда под моей защитой и Вам не нужно будет больше ни о чем беспокоиться.

Предлагаю Вам сильное мужское плечо, глубокую духовную жизнь, новые горизонты отношений, которые мы будем наполнять вкусами доверия и Любви.*

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/20486.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Олег, 44. Израиль. 


О себе:	*Познакомлюсь с девушкой в возрасте до 42 лет.
Хорошей хозяйкой. Спокойной и разумной. Умеющей создать домашний уют и создать мирную атмосферу в доме.*


Интересы- Духовная литература и общение, Посещение храма, Психология, Философия, Астрология, Аюрведа, Борьба (единоборства), Спорт для здоровья. Отдых на природе, * Жизнь на природе (Родовое поместье, Эко-поселения), * Животные / Животный мир

 https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/16951.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Константин, 37. Россия, Тула. 

_Накшатра- Читра-Тигр-Ракшасса-Питта
Национальности-	Русский
Семейное положение- Свободные
Дети- Нет детей
Образование- Высшее профессиональное (Университет)
Знаю языки- Русский, Английский_

О себе:	*Последователь Вайшнавской культуры веселый и жизнерадостный человек.*

В свободное время- Неважно как, главное иметь возможность служить Господу и преданным.
Коровье молоко-	Пью часто
Интересы- Распространение духовных знаний, Космология / Уфология, Васту Шастра , Бизнес и деньги, Спорт для здоровья, Отдых на природе

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/16765.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Сергей, 44. Германия. 

_Семейное положение- Разведённые
Дети- Один ребёнок
Что имеется-  Дом / Квартира (своя недвижимость), Автомобиль_ 

Интересы- Духовная литература и общение, Астрология, Васту Шастра, Йога для здоровья, Музыка / Фильмы, Вегетарианство, Экадаши, Аюрведа, Механика / Моторы, Спорт для здоровья,

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/17637.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Говинда Чандра, 45, Англия, Лондон. 

_Накшатра- Читра-Тигр-Ракшасса-Питта
Национальности-	Русские, Евреи
Семейное положение- Свободные
Дети- Двое детей

Образование-Высшее профессиональное (Университет)
Доход- Около 25 000$ в год
Работа-	Свой бизнес
Знаю языки- Русский, Английский_

О себе:	*Ищу в отношениях понимания, любви, горящих планов, азарта, спокойствия, командного духа.*

В свободное время- Неважно как, главное иметь возможность служить Господу и преданным.
Коровье молоко-	Пью редко
Интересы- Духовная литература и общение, Посещение храма, Распространение духовных знаний, Космология / Уфология, Астрология, Музыка / Пение (профессионально или уроки), Запрещённая (Замалчиваемая) История / Археология
Главный приоритет- Духовная жизнь

Что имеется: _Дом / Квартира (своя недвижимость), Автомобиль, Существенные денежные сбережения, Хорошая, прибыльная работа, Хороший вкус, стиль и манеры, Прекрасные физические данные, Ум, интеллект, аналитические способности_ 

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/17203.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Арджуна Сакха дас, 22. Франция, Париж. 

_Образование- Высшее профессиональное (Университет)
Знаю языки- Русский, Английский, Французкий, Немецкий
Рост- 185_

О себе:	*Здравствуйте! Харе Кришна! Меня зовут Антон, я родился и вырос во Франции. Хотел бы познакомиться с девушкой, практикующей бхакти-йогу (гаудия-вайшнавизм), или интересующейся ею, чтобы в будущем создать семью, основанную на духовных принципах. Два с половиной года служил в вайшнавском храме в г. Руан (Франция). Сейчас учусь на факультете иностранных языков (основной английский, а также немецкий и испанский) в Парижском университете Sorbonne Nouvelle (Новая Сорбонна). Cтемлюсь к осознанному, параллельному и гармоничному развитию в физической, эмоциональной, социальной и духовной сферах. Всегда рад пообщаться!*

В свободное время- Дома или в Храме, за чтением духовной литературы или в медитации.
Интересы- Духовная литература и общение, Посещение храма, Распространение духовных знаний, Психология, Философия, Йога для здоровья, Йога для духовного развития, Музыка / Пение (профессионально или уроки), Политика, Социальные вопросы / Проблемы общества, Искусство (музеи, театры, выставки), Спорт для здоровья, Путешествия, Отдых на природе, Животные / Животный мир

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/21687.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Андрей, 36, Словения.

_Образование- Высшее профессиональное (Университет)
Доход- 	Около 30 000$ в год
Работа-	lecturer, writer, musician_

О себе:	*I am a lecturer, a writer and a musician. I lead project Knowledge for life, where our main goal is distribution of vedic knowledge and wisdom. I am a simple, honest and ambitious person, dedicated to service. Would love to connect to a like minded devotee with a similar nature, whom we could have a good family and nicely continue to serve. All the best to all of you!*

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/22825.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Vaisnava-Kripa das, 45. Польша, Краков. 
_
Зодиак-	Дева
Накшатра- Дхаништха-Лев-Ракшасса-Питта
Семейное положение- Разведённые
Дети- Нет детей_

О себе-	*Я живу в Польше. Я говорю по-польски, хотя знаю много русских слов и немного понимаю.*

В свободное время-  Дома или в Храме, за чтением духовной литературы или в медитации.
Интересы- * Духовная литература и общение, * Посещение храма, * Распространение духовных знаний, * Психология, * Философия, * Теософия / Эзотерика, * Космология / Уфология, * Астрология, * Васту Шастра (Фэн Шуй), * Политика, * Запрещённая (Замалчиваемая) История / Археология, * Социальные вопросы / Проблемы общества, * Культура и История Славяно-Европейских народов, * Искусство (музеи, театры, выставки), * Фотография / Видео съёмка, * Кулинария / Приготовление пищи, * Лечебное Голодание / Посты / Экадаши, * Альтернативная медицина- Аюрведа, лечебные травы, масла и т.п.

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/18065.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Vladislaw, 20. Амстердам, Нидерланды.

*Спасибо, что решили прочитать. Я бы хотел жениться, но сначала хочу построить отношения. Я хочу партнера навсегда, вегетарианку и которую буду любить и кто поддержит меня в этом. И мы можем любить друг друга, можем достигать новых целей. И сделать все, чтобы все прошло хорошо. И, возможно, дети через несколько лет. Мне почти 21 год за 20 лет, и я думаю, что готов. Родом из Амстердама, Нидерланды, я тоже здесь родился, оба родителя украинцы. У меня есть бизнес с моим отцом, продающим зимние куртки, у нас также есть магазин, эй, все идет хорошо!*


https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/23034.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Rayan, 27. Paris, France.
_
Зодиак- Овен
Накшатра- Ашвини-Конь-Дэва-Вата
Семейное положение- Свободные
Дети- Нет детей
Образование- Два и более высших образования (2 университета)
Доход- Около 15 000$ в год
Работа- Pharmaceutical industry
Знаю языки- Английский, Французкий_
*
Hare Krishna, Please Accept my most respectful and humble obeissances.

My name’s Rayan, I am a 27-year-old french Vaishnava aspirant.
As I am seeking to move forward thanks to a totally non-sectarian spiritual path I am looking for a girlfriend who wishes as well to make progress to understand Our Loving Lord.

Graduated in Biology in 2017 I worked in the Pharmaceutical industry for a bit but have been frustrated by the lack of self-fulfillment in the corporate world. Thus now I’m looking to settle down and start a herbalism business of plants harvesting and processing in the french countryside.*


https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/22450.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Jags, 45. Лондон, Англия.

_Семейное положение- Разведённые
Образование- Аспирант
Доход Около- 120 000$ в год
Работа- IT Director
Знаю языки- Английский, Хинди_

О себе- *Honest, cheerful, and kind British man of Indian origin. Settled in London, looking for a life partner to create a harmonious and happy family. I enjoy travelling, photography, nature walks, meditation. I’m vegetarian, I do not drink alcohol or smoke. I do not impose my opinions on others and I am open to learn and understand other views.

I’m looking for a genuine, kind, and caring lady with family and spiritual values to be my life partner. Intelligence, aesthetics, and artistic expression is appreciated. I believe in the sacred union between a man and a woman. I believe the purpose of this union is to fulfil their duties in the society to the best of their abilities with mutual love, care, and support for each other.

Only with mutual love, support, trust, inspiration, and friendship from each other, both husband and wife can reach their full potential in life. I believe that husband must be responsible for the financial burden of running a house. Wife must be able to perform her work and activities in a happy and relaxed state without worrying about earning money. A happy wife brings 10 fold happiness to her husband and children.

Anything not clear in my profile can be discussed by messages. Thank you for taking time to read my profile. I wish you the best on your search.*


https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/23391.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Ananta Vishnu Das, 31. Mayapur.

_Семейное положение- Свободные
Дети- Нет детей
Образование- Аспирант
Доход- Около 10 000$ в год
Знаю языки- Английский_

О себе- *I am a simple, quiet, and soft-spoken person. I came to Krishna Consciousness in 2013, since then I have been serving in ISKCON as Youth Preacher. I am serious about spiritual life and like to read Srila Prabhupada books, lectures, and the temple Morning Programs. My favorite services are preaching, devotee care and deity services.

I am looking for a devotee partner who also has a spiritual interest and a desire to serve devotees.*


_Интересы- * Духовная литература и общение, * Посещение храма, * Распространение духовных знаний, * Философия, * Фотография / Видео съёмка, * Кулинария / Приготовление пищи, * Садоводство
Музыка- Kirtan and Bhajans
Авторы- Nectar of Instruction
Индуизм- Вишнуизм и Вайшнавские сампрадаи_


https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/22817.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Сергей, 44. Германия.

_Семейное положение- Разведённые
Дети- Один ребёнок
Что имеется- Дом / Квартира (своя недвижимость), Автомобиль_

Интересы- Духовная литература и общение, Астрология, Васту Шастра, Йога для здоровья, Музыка / Фильмы, Вегетарианство, Экадаши, Аюрведа, Механика / Моторы, Спорт для здоровья,

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/17637.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Чайтанья дас, 35. Канада, Торонто.

_Дети- Нет детей
Образование- Высшее профессиональное (Университет)
Уровень духовных познаний- Обширные познания, много прочитанной литературы_

О себе: *Нет ничего слаще святого имени Шри Хари. Оно самое благоприятное и чистейшее на свете. Слушайте святое имя снова и снова, повторяйте его вновь и вновь, вечно пойте только имя Хари.*

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/ru/20762.htm

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

Абишек, 36. Амстердам, Нидерланды.


_Интересы: велоспорт, футбол, люблю быть на природе.
Духовная традиция: Вайшнавизм
Питание: вегетарианство
Язык: Английский
Дети: 1 дочь (не живет со мной)_

*Я тихий, честный и талантливый человек. В настоящее время я работаю инженером-программистом. Я считаю, что семья - это главный приоритет в моей жизни. Я прирожденный вегетарианец, веселый и очень оптимистичный. Я люблю путешествовать, заниматься фитнесом и иногда смотреть фильмы. Я хочу провести остаток своей жизни с правильным человеком и состариться вместе, не меняя любви и привязанности.
*

https://www.lovecelestial.com/users/default/22612.htm

----------

